# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Гайдукевич: скоро поднимут головы трудовые коллективы и весь народ

## Vanya

*Власть окончательно теряет контроль над ситуацией в экономике. Никаких улучшений не будет — только будет становиться хуже. Об этом заявил лидер Либерально-демократической партии Сергей Гайдукевич 17 ноября на расширенном заседании высшего совета организации.*


По его словам, _«подавляющее большинство народа Беларуси в открытую осуждает власть, и эту правду скрыть невозможно. И это очень мягко сказано»_.

_«Правительство не в состоянии сказать Лукашенко правду, что все его поручения в основном невыполнимы без реальных цивилизованных рыночных мер и реконструкции экономики в целом»_, — подчеркнул лидер ЛДП.

В такой ситуации, считает Гайдукевич, скоро _«поднимут головы реальные трудовые коллективы и весь народ в целом, так как дальше терпеть будет невозможно»_. По его словам, «запланированной отставкой правительства вопросы не решить ни экономические, ни политические».

Гайдукевич заявил, что «среди среднего звена властных чиновников, а это сердце власти, полная паника, и это видно невооруженным глазом». _«Верхушка власти остается в одиночестве»_, — считает лидер ЛДПБ.

_«В государственных профсоюзах всё это уже произошло, и мы это с вами знаем и слышим»_, — заявил Гайдукевич.

По его словам, _«новостные передачи белорусского телевидения престают смотреть огромное количество людей — скажем прямо, тошнит от всего без исключения»_.

_«Сотни анекдотов про власть гуляют по нашей стране — это очень сильные симптомы тяжелой болезни, охватившей экономику и внутриполитическую обстановку в стране»_, — подчеркнул он.

По словам Гайдукевича, скоро закончится формирование координационных советов инициированного ЛДП Народного движения Беларуси во всех областях и крупных городах страны. _«Сегодня мы заявляем власти: прислушайтесь, мы готовы ради государства и наших граждан говорить и вместе искать выход, каким бы тяжелым он не был бы. Потом будет поздно»_, — подчеркнул он.

Говоря о выборах в Палату представителей, Гайдукевич заявил, что ЛДП готова совместно с Народным движением Беларуси выставить 110 кандидатов в депутаты во все округа страны. _«Но если выборы будут проводиться по старой схеме — никаких спектаклей, никакого участия. Всех до одного снимем, пусть народ Беларуси, Россия и Евросоюз смотрит и делает выводы»_, — сказал он.

Говоря о своей партии, Гайдукевич отметил, что белорусский народ ЛДПБ _«поддержит и услышит — это правда, нравится кому-то это или нет»_.

----------


## Sanych

Чё эт с ним, всегда ж за батьку был...

----------


## SDS

Побежали крысы с корабля...

----------


## Vanya

значит ждали до последнего) видимо, всё..аллес капут

----------


## kalita

> Чё эт с ним, всегда ж за батьку был...


Мы ложимся там, где лежать удобнее (с)

Так и Гайдукевич, чует что-то попа.

----------


## Mouse

> Так и Гайдукевич, чует что-то попа.


Может, просто ему протянули спонсорскую руку? А перед новых хозяином надо услужливо повилять хвостом, и преданно полаять на остальных.

----------

